# Phrag. humboldtii sibs



## silence882 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi all,
Here are some first bloom Phrag. humboldtii sibs that I got in flask from Hengduan a bit over 5 years ago. I've kept 4 from the flask and 2 are in bloom. A third is in spike with a single bud. The fourth looks like it's going to skip blooming on its first growth.

#1 has petals that are about 50cm long. I'm not sure if they're still lengthening as I've been out of town for a few days:









#2 is at about 40 cm and I think it's still got some length to go:





This is my favorite of the long-petalled Phrag species.

--Stephen


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 18, 2019)

Very nice! Breeding plans?


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2019)

That Phrag. has personality plus. I love it. Can
I have it?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2019)

It's certainly my favorite of the long petaled species, too. Small growing. Big flowers. Dark colors. What's not to like? These sometimes also have a fragrance to them, though it's questionable as to whether it's a nice scent or not.


----------



## silence882 (Apr 19, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Very nice! Breeding plans?


None! I could sib them I guess but I wouldn't have room for the flasklings.



abax said:


> That Phrag. has personality plus. I love it. Can
> I have it?


You may not.



mrhappyrotter said:


> It's certainly my favorite of the long petaled species, too. Small growing. Big flowers. Dark colors. What's not to like? These sometimes also have a fragrance to them, though it's questionable as to whether it's a nice scent or not.


I can't pick up a fragrance in either of these, but I'm not good at detecting orchid scents.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 20, 2019)

silence882 said:


> None! I could sib them I guess but I wouldn't have room for the flasklings.



Sell them to us! 



silence882 said:


> I can't pick up a fragrance in either of these, but I'm not good at detecting orchid scents.



I think it's hit or miss anyway with these and usually it's only detectable for a short period starting in the late morning.


----------



## silence882 (Apr 20, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Sell them to us!


Maybe I'll try a sib cross when they have a few more growths. I'm probably only going to keep 2 of the 4, so they can be the parents.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm in love.. and I could get rid of all my other long petals for one of these ! It does have it all !!


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 28, 2019)

silence882 said:


> Hi all,
> Here are some first bloom Phrag. humboldtii sibs that I got in flask from Hengduan a bit over 5 years ago. I've kept 4 from the flask and 2 are in bloom. A third is in spike with a single bud. The fourth looks like it's going to skip blooming on its first growth.
> 
> #1 has petals that are about 50cm long. I'm not sure if they're still lengthening as I've been out of town for a few days:
> ...




Phragmipedial porn! Just wow. New ambition. Wow wow WOW.


----------



## blondie (Apr 28, 2019)

Fantastic flowers really nice


----------



## silence882 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks, everyone! The petals have topped out at 60 cm.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 2, 2019)

Gorgeous species!


----------



## tomkalina (May 4, 2019)

(x Mem. Dick Clements) is an idea if you're looking for something to do with extra pollen.......


----------



## silence882 (May 18, 2019)

#3 has bloomed with a single flower. It has the biggest and darkest bloom. I don't think the petals are done extending, though.


----------



## tomkalina (May 19, 2019)

Awesome color!


----------



## Guarceñosis (May 20, 2019)

Excellent color and shape


----------



## eaborne (May 27, 2019)

I love this species!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2019)

Nice, for a green/brown Phrag. I would take one.


----------

